# 90 Reef



## Plants'n'cichlids (Oct 13, 2012)

I just redid My year old 90 softie reef and needed to clean it out, It was very scrungy and all my fish got ich horribly, I moved the remaining fish to my empty 45 tall, moved some water over and heavily dosed the Medications. I made a better aquascape than a solid wall and made a change to some fine live sand. My remaining fish from before is my Regal Blue Tang, Yellow Tang and a Red Coris Wrasse. I added 4 Box square Anthias and a Gold Head Goby. My Plan for stocking is still in debate I know I want some Neon Gobies, a Copperband Butterflyfish. The rest is still in limbo. I plan on connecting myt spare 45 and a large sump on the wall behind it for more stability and fish space. Exited for my redone show tank
Cheers.


----------

